
Failure to Act: America's Infrastructure Problem - JamilD
https://www.strongtowns.org/journal/2017/3/20/failure-to-act-like-professionals
======
valuearb
Toll roads, toll bridges. Return 100% of infrastructure obligations to the
states and give them the gas tax money, no need to bring it to Washington so
it can be skimmed for pork projects.

~~~
orbifold
Except it is of national interest to have a working highway system and for all
the states to have a roughly similar economic outlook. "Pork projects" are a
good surplus recycling mechanism.

------
thinkmilitant
It seems like putting a halt on new infrastructure for certain period would
encourage higher density development along existing infrastructure.

It also seems like the kind of thing that is unlikely to happen.

~~~
throwaway2048
This is an awful idea that has been tried before.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Municipal_disinvestment#Planne...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Municipal_disinvestment#Planned_shrinkage)

~~~
thinkmilitant
To be clear, I wasn't talking about not maintaining existing infrastructure
which seems to be what the wiki entry you linked is about. I was talking about
a freeze in new infrastructure specifically to allow for existing
infrastructure to be better maintained and better utilized.

